# Do You Carry Protection Against Dog Attack?



## Jo_in_TX

My daughter's dog was attacked by two pit bull mixes a couple of months ago, and since then I've decided that I want to carry some type of protection while I walk Teddy. 

What do you recommend? 


Thanks.


----------



## Caledon

Where is the check box for none?


----------



## wildo

Caledon said:


> Where is the check box for none?


:thumbup: I was wondering the same.


----------



## doggiedad

when we're walking in the woods i sometimes use
walking stick/pole. it's made out of metal. it's the same as
a ski pole. i wouldn't really want to use to protect
against a dog because the tip is pointed (like a ski pole).
i could turn it around and use the handle. in the woods
there's plenty of sticks and rocks laying around. i would
only get physical if necessary. i'm thinking about buying 
some kind of spray. i going to check out bear spray. that 
should stop a dog.


----------



## qbchottu

I carry a walking stick when we go on hikes or walks outside my property. However, I don't need to carry anything inside my property because I have a large fenced property so we hardly ever have to venture outside and even then, we are not around other houses and dogs so it works out well. I do see more coyotes around so I might carry something stronger now.


----------



## GSD2

AC answered this question for me. They told me to carry a stick, a bite stick. They said when a dog attemps to attack apparently they will latch on to the stick instead of you and your dog. I don't know I have never seen this but my trainer asked me also to carry a bite stick so it must work. I also carry pepper spray which AC told me can make 'some' dogs more angry and make them attack more. I asked a mailman one day what he uses. He told me he used pepper spray one time and the pit bull that was after him followed him his whole route, even though the dog could not see, it seem to really want him.


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Oh, dear. My first poll. Can "none" be added?


----------



## Chance&Reno

I carry a can of citronella spray. I've used it a dozen times and it's always worked to stop a charging dog and a few that have already latched on to either me or my dog. 

It's the best $12 investment I've ever made for my own safety and the safety of my pack.


----------



## GrammaD

UDAP Bear Deterrent Pepper Spray

One look into the gaping maw of a Presa that got loose and came at my daughter was enough. DH wants me to get a gun and CC. I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## kiya

If I am walking alone with a young pup I carry a stick. I used to carry peperspray, Im sure it's expired so I should get a new one. I was looking at something like bear spray which has a long range. The only thing bad with sprays is the wind can change everything on you. 
I always bring my cell phone. 
Most times I am walking all 3 dogs together, 99% of the time all loose dogs headed in the opposite direction when they saw us coming.


----------



## phokis

If you are going to carry a pepper product. Make sure that you either get the gel or the foam. As mentioned before the spray can back fire in the wind. 

Gel shoots farther and has a consistency like hair gel. If you get the kind that has a UV dye, it also helps the cops to find the suspect if it is a human that attacks you.


----------



## Sevastra

When I'm alone walking my pup I usually carry an umbrella ( even in the bright sunshine, haha), just so i can create a wide blocking barrier if i have too. If i don't have that, I pick up a sturdy stick, strong enough that i can use it to block or hold off something if need be.


----------



## Narny

I have a tazor that will shoot out if any dog jumps out at us. I dont have a dog yet but do have a small child (3 years) so when we walk I am always careful. I prefer the tazor because I can point it towards the dog/bad guy in one hand and protect/hold my son in the other. Also I am a women, I worry about being able to protect myself and family with just a stick. I also wear steel toed tennis shoes.


----------



## Sevastra

Narny said:


> I have a tazor that will shoot out if any dog jumps out at us. I dont have a dog yet but do have a small child (3 years) so when we walk I am always careful. I prefer the tazor because I can point it towards the dog/bad guy in one hand and protect/hold my son in the other. Also I am a women, I worry about being able to protect myself and family with just a stick. I also wear steel toed tennis shoes.


Oh nice, where did you find steel toed tennis shoes?


----------



## Narny

My tennis shoes are very cool and I love them, not heavy at all... well more than normal but I got used to them fast. I got mine on Ebay but you can find them online at amazon or what have you heres one pair...

Nautilus Women's N1372 Steel Toe Athletic Shoe - designer shoes, handbags, jewelry, watches, and fashion accessories | endless.com

These arent the ones I have though they are the same brand, this is just to give you the idea.


----------



## PaddyD

Caledon said:


> Where is the check box for none?


For that, I checked Other. 
Actually, I bring my wife because I can run faster than she can.


----------



## Liesje

I don't carry anything but a poop bag. My dog is my protection against bad people and I will drop the leash and allow him to protect himself if we are attacked by another dog (or I'll kick it).


----------



## codmaster

Jo_in_TX said:


> My daughter's dog was attacked by two pit bull mixes a couple of months ago, and since then I've decided that I want to carry some type of protection while I walk Teddy.
> 
> What do you recommend?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 
Your own pit bull! Just kidding!

How about a 3' club! Or a police baton! Assuming that one is able and willing to whack an attacking dog on the top of their furry head!


----------



## codmaster

PaddyD said:


> For that, I checked Other.
> Actually, I bring my wife because I can run faster than she can.


 
Heh! Heh!

But how about if it is just you and your dog? 

Bet he/she can outrun you if it comes to that!


----------



## codmaster

Sevastra said:


> When I'm alone walking my pup I usually carry an umbrella ( even in the bright sunshine, haha), just so i can create a wide blocking barrier if i have too. If i don't have that, I pick up a sturdy stick, strong enough that i can use it to block or hold off something if need be.


 
Umbrellas are good esp. if you can find one like i saw in one old James Bond movie withy a razor sharp tip on it!


----------



## Sevastra

codmaster said:


> Umbrellas are good esp. if you can find one like i saw in one old James Bond movie withy a razor sharp tip on it!


HAHA:laugh:


----------



## Dainerra

baton/ASP make sure you check your local laws. Many places require a weapon permit to carry one, especially if you get the collapsible ASP.

For me, depends on where I am walking. Sometimes, nothing and will grab a big branch from the ground if necessary.

Sometimes, I have the ASP.

Sometimes, I have the Glock.
If DH is with me, there is automatically a gun and a knife.


----------



## Narny

After reading of one members resent attack I will be adding mace to my supply. I am gonna need a belt with retractable "chains"(?) I forget what they are called... more like a police belt lol all for a nice quiet walk.


----------



## PaddyD

codmaster said:


> Heh! Heh!
> 
> But how about if it is just you and your dog?
> 
> Bet he/she can outrun you if it comes to that!


It's not her job to run, it's mine.


----------



## Draugr

I carry a handgun although that's not specifically for dog attacks or anything, it's for general self defense.

That said I would use my feet/legs to the best of my ability to avoid needing to do *that.* I need to get ahold of some pepper spray though to have on hand so that I have something to use in between "feet" and "gun."


----------



## Jo_in_TX

codmaster said:


> Your own pit bull! Just kidding!
> 
> How about a 3' club! Or a police baton! Assuming that one is able and willing to whack an attacking dog on the top of their furry head!


Oh, believe me, I would hit to kill without compunction if any dog attacked me or my loved one unprovoked. With as many dogs that are put down every year in this country for lack of a home, I am not going to worry about an aggressive dog attacking us.

Like I said, I've been attacked before - gash on upper left thigh, cuts and scrapes on other three limbs, and the da_n dog was jumping for my face. I could have killed him right then and there with absolutely NO GUILT WHATSOEVER if I'd had the right weapon. Two people were able to get the dog off of me.

Fact is, I would not purposely spare any critter or human that attacked me or a loved one. Call me cold hearted, but life is too short to wait for the next attack on me or someone else.


----------



## Ponder85

Dainerra said:


> baton/ASP make sure you check your local laws. Many places require a weapon permit to carry one, especially if you get the collapsible ASP.
> 
> For me, depends on where I am walking. Sometimes, nothing and will grab a big branch from the ground if necessary.
> 
> Sometimes, I have the ASP.
> 
> Sometimes, I have the Glock.
> If DH is with me, there is automatically a gun and a knife.


This. Exactly this. 

21 inch collapsable asp every single time me and my girl go walking since our neighbors dog attacked her. 

I've since chased him off twice with the asp. I didn't even have to hit him with it. The first time it happened I was completely defenseless. I kicked him as hard as I could in the ribs and it didn't phase him. 

Kicking a big angry dog like that is worthless. I think people underestimate how much pain a big, angry dog can handle. I'm 220 lbs, know how to throw a kick, and it did absolutely nothing to deter the attack. If you are out walking and think that kicking a dog when it's locked onto yours will stop it, youre not being realistic. You might get lucky and it leave, or it might attack you. 

Sometimes i carry my glock .45. 

Knife too, but that's a given. 

In Kentucky, and most likely the majority of states you could carry the asp with or without the permit, just make sure it's in view. Contrary to what people would like you to believe, you are allowed to carry a deadly weapon (in most states), like an asp or baton. The moment it is placed out of view, though, you are breaking a law. Check your states laws. Handgunlaw.us is a great resource.


----------



## Dragonwyke

i carry a good solid stick, usually oak w/a fitted grip and leather wrist handle, and a 3.5' blade strapped to my ankle w/finger grips, the blade has a gutting hook on the end of it. if me or mine are attacked they won't make it out alive. i don't like guns because it's too easy to panic and make a dead end of someone at a moments notice. w/a 18" long stick 3" around, it's a good solid bone cracking warning that will send anyone off and if they don't, i definitely know how to use my knife. 

i haven't had to worry about ppl in a long time tho w/these dogs. it's funny how ppl respond to sheps as compared to collies. 

dw


----------



## Syaoransbear

No, nearly all of those are illegal to carry here anyway. I've never had a problem with an off-leash dog before, in fact I've only ever seen *one* dog off leash when it wasn't supposed to be in my whole life and its owner was with it.

If a dog did attack us, I would let Chrono handle it and I would boot the crap out of the other dog. If it was the type of dog to bite and hold, I would choke it out with the leash.

I never worry about dog attacks. Our animal control is excellent.


----------



## Narny

Syaoransbear said:


> No, nearly all of those are illegal to carry here anyway.


What are you legally allowed to protect yourself with???

Its funny, the places in the states with the strictest gun laws are the ones with the highest crime rates. Is it that way for yall in Canada?


----------



## Draugr

Narny said:


> What are you legally allowed to protect yourself with???
> 
> Its funny, the places in the states with the strictest gun laws are the ones with the highest crime rates. Is it that way for yall in Canada?


While I'm a big second amendment proponent, the percentage of violent crime & homicides in Canada is and, AFAIK, always has been, lower than in the USA.


----------



## Syaoransbear

Narny said:


> What are you legally allowed to protect yourself with???
> 
> Its funny, the places in the states with the strictest gun laws are the ones with the highest crime rates. Is it that way for yall in Canada?


I'm not sure, I've never felt the need to look into it.

No, it's not that way at all. Our gun crime is like nothing, but sometimes we have stabbings instead . That kind of stuff happens mostly on the other side of the city though. I've never felt unsafe walking at night in this neighborhood . Minus going to the dog park, I almost exclusively walk my dog at around 2am so I don't have to deal with dog lovers interrupting my walk.


----------



## Zeeva

I don't carry anything. Although this thread makes me think...


----------



## Jo_in_TX

Zeeva said:


> I don't carry anything. Although this thread makes me think...


Well, my daughter and her dog were just minding their own business when two dogs attacked a couple of months ago which got me thinking. Not only am "I" a target, but now I'm walking with another target, as well.


----------



## ken k

I carry a Beretta tomcat, with hollow points, where I walk is in the woods, and there are coyotes also


----------



## Josie/Zeus

No gun, no mace, just leash and cellphone. I live in one of the safest suburb, Koda is the scary lookin' dog in the 'hood.  (because he looks a bear, according to the kids).


----------



## Tankin

Depending on clothing and weather, a Springfield XD 45acp or 9mm. This is mainly for the 2 legged problems, haven't had any problems with the 4 legged variety. My wife carries a Ruger LCP .380


----------



## selzer

I don't carry anything. So far I have not needed anything.


----------



## Emoore

ken k said:


> I carry a Beretta tomcat, with hollow points, where I walk is in the woods, and there are coyotes also


Colt .38 special, with alternating snake shot and hollow points, although it's really more of a snake/coyote gun than anything else. They sell some super-concentrated citronella spray at the place where I take agility classes, I keep meaning to pick it up for stray dogs. I don't want to shoot somebody's dog, especially if I can't tell whether or not it's friendly. With a dog usually by the time you've figured out it's truly aggressive, it's too late and you're just as likely to shoot your own dog. I think a gun is a poor choice for defense against dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

well I hit pepper spray, but after reading it could backfire, I think I may change to the citronella..someone else suggested to me wasp spray since we've had some bear sightings around here lately.

I've had more encounters with 'dogs' than wildlife or weird people. So I got some pepper spray but haven't needed it yet ..

I hope I never have to use anything, Masi is one that wouldn't hesitate to 'give back' what she'd get from another dog, but I really don't want her in that position nor do I want myself in that position.

If the hubby tags along, he has a pistol he carries.


----------



## mocamacho92

Im going to buy a taser. The trainer for my GSD used to be a cop and he says that a taser is probably the best thing to carry on you when you go out. He sells some that can be used as a flashlight, it makes a loud noise (to scare of dogs, wild animals, attackers, etc.) and if the noise doesn't work, you can taser your attacker (dog, person, etc.) and it will knock them out for a while. Im going to buy mine this week. Once my family went for a walk and a pit bull came across their path and growled at them and wanted to attack them. They were so scared, but luckily the pit eventually walked away because my family just stood there. A taser would be great to have in situations like that.


----------



## Emoore

mocamacho92 said:


> . . . he says that a taser is probably the best thing to carry on you when you go out. He sells some. . .


Huh.


----------



## Narny

Emoore said:


> I think a gun is a poor choice for defense against dogs.


I agree with this completely.



Emoore said:


> Huh.


And this made me chuckle. You are thinking the same thing I am... Well of course he says its best, after all he can sell you one right here lol.


I do think a taser gun is the best way to go personally. But it has to be the right one. The kind that shoots out AND you can just press up against them if you miss. It will knock a dog right out and end the assault period.


----------



## Good_Karma

PaddyD said:


> Actually, I bring my wife because I can run faster than she can.



:rofl: You are in soooo much trouble if she reads this!


I use pepper spray, the regular kind. Have never had an issue with blowback, and have used it half a dozen times effectively. I like the Sabre Red brand.


----------



## juliejujubean

I used to until my pepper spray bottle broke and i have not bought any more... so i will as soon as i end up back at a police/military surplus store for more spray.


----------



## selzer

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I hit pepper spray, but after reading it could backfire, I think I may change to the citronella..someone else suggested to me wasp spray since we've had some bear sightings around here lately.
> 
> I've had more encounters with 'dogs' than wildlife or weird people. So I got some pepper spray but haven't needed it yet ..
> 
> I hope I never have to use anything, Masi is one that wouldn't hesitate to 'give back' what she'd get from another dog, but I really don't want her in that position nor do I want myself in that position.
> 
> If the hubby tags along, he has a pistol he carries.


I keep wasp spray at home to use on wasps and humans if necessary. I heard that they have to be treated in the ER if they get it in their eyes or they will go blind. I just can't get too worked up about a blind mugger or robber. But I would not want to use it on a dog. For some reason, I think that someone irresponsible enough to let their dog run around attacking people, might not be too fussed about getting the dog to the vet quick to flush the eyes. I guess I feel more concerned about blinding dog then blinding a criminal.


----------



## Catu

I carry "The Look"

So far it has been enough to any dog attacking me or my dogs.


----------



## Draugr

selzer said:


> I keep wasp spray at home to use on wasps and humans if necessary. I heard that they have to be treated in the ER if they get it in their eyes or they will go blind. I just can't get too worked up about a blind mugger or robber. But I would not want to use it on a dog. For some reason, I think that someone irresponsible enough to let their dog run around attacking people, might not be too fussed about getting the dog to the vet quick to flush the eyes. I guess I feel more concerned about blinding dog then blinding a criminal.


But it's okay if they are shot, instead? I thought you said you were not one to get worked up about this sort of thing because the owner should have control of their dog in the first place. Expect the worst if your dog is not contained, etc.

I'd rather my dog be blinded than dead.


----------



## PaddyD

So far, kicking the opposing dog and swearing loudly,insultingly and abusively at the owner has worked well. I do have a baton(night stick) from my Marine MP days but in the Democratic Republic of Massatwoships it isn't easy to get an FID for that. Being a guy, I don't expect any problems from personal attackers, probably not a wise expectation.


----------



## selzer

Draugr said:


> But it's okay if they are shot, instead? I thought you said you were not one to get worked up about this sort of thing because the owner should have control of their dog in the first place. Expect the worst if your dog is not contained, etc.
> 
> I'd rather my dog be blinded than dead.


Sometimes, I suppose people might take a weird pleasure in getting threads locked. 

Let me try to remember, yeah the thread where the cop shot the territorial, aggressive, loose dog in front of the brat, and the idiot owner was blaming everyone but himself for his dog being shot, like the cop, and the security guard that called the cops on his dog. A dog can recover completely from being shot, but if an idiot owner does not take his dog to the vet to flush the wasp spray, the dog can be blind forever. It is up to us to protect our dogs, not to allow them to run around biting cops in the ankles. No, I am not going to jump on the idiot owner's bandwagon against the cops because he was too stupid to manage his known territorial dog, not once, but multiple times.

What I might carry, what I might do to a dog, may be different than what I might expect other people to do; therefore, I keep my dogs safely on my property or on leash and under control. It is called management. It is part of dog-ownership.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

None. I did have a dog charge me and Molly once but he was friendly and curious. I got between him and Molly. I screamed loudly and the neighbor that lived next door to the dog's owner heard me and took the dog. 

Otherwise, no issues with off leash dogs who randomly run up to people. There is a leash law here in Lakewood, yet some feel it doesn't apply to them, but their dogs stay with them and doesn't run off.


----------



## Zisso

If I am taking one dog alone, I will take my walking stick. There is one particular Chihuahua that likes running up to Z aggressively and it's owners don't understand that I am scared for _their_ dogs safety, not mine. Z is actually good with little dogs, just not aggressive ones. 

When I take both dogs, it is usually to a place where they can run together off leash so I rarely take the walking stick there.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

in all honesty, I would never want to have to pepper spray/mace/or god forbid shoot an animal . In the few times I've been charged by a butt biting dog, I was much more furious with the blah-zay (sp) attitude of the owners than I was with the dog.

I will do what I have to , to defend myself / dog without having to resort to the above stuff, but if I had to use the above, if all else was failing I would


----------



## Dragonwyke

selzer said:


> What I might carry, what I might do to a dog, may be different than what I might expect other people to do; therefore, I keep my dogs safely on my property or on leash and under control. It is called management. It is part of dog-ownership.


this is why i won't carry a gun. because it IS easy to whip out a gun when you're scared or angry and end a life. sure you can shoot to NOT kill, but it's more likely to kill. how many times have there been accidental shootings of children by other children who definitely don't know how to shoot but kill anyway. 

no what i carry and what i do won't kill unless i make it kill. but it will break, and it will hurt like the dickens, and it will stop whoever or whatever decides make an attempt. 

dw


----------



## Greydusk

No, I don't carry anything against attack, though I'm going to start carrying pepper spray. I'm not as concerned with loose dogs as I am with rabid grey foxes and skunks even though the effectiveness is debatable, it's better than nothing. And being that Blitz and I run in woods in the early morning it'd be a good investment. 

I can't run with a stick. Pepper spray is more manageable.


----------



## Manny

I checked other as there is no choice for a gun.


----------



## Narny

selzer said:


> A dog can recover completely from being shot, but if an idiot owner does not take his dog to the vet to flush the wasp spray, the dog can be blind forever.


 Might I suggest a taser?

Why are none of you using them  ?? This confuses me greatly. A taser will A) stop a dog in its tracks there for the threat is over and B) wont blind OR kill a normal healthy dog.

I am so confused as to why peoples choices have to be shoot the dog/blind-chemically hurt the dog. I am not trying to be rude I just dont understand the line of thought.


----------



## selzer

Narny said:


> Might I suggest a taser?
> 
> Why are none of you using them  ?? This confuses me greatly. A taser will A) stop a dog in its tracks there for the threat is over and B) wont blind OR kill a normal healthy dog.
> 
> I am so confused as to why peoples choices have to be shoot the dog/blind-chemically hurt the dog. I am not trying to be rude I just dont understand the line of thought.


Let me explain something. 

I do NOT shoot, stab, or shock dogs. I never had to in forty some years, and I expect I can probably go another forty some without needing to. I have NEVER carried a gun on a walk. What a bother. I do NOT carry a taser because I am not about to waste money on something I have never needed in the past and do not expect to need. If I felt in danger I would get a conceal carry permit, and carry a gun.


----------



## Narny

selzer said:


> Let me explain something.
> 
> I do NOT shoot, stab, or shock dogs. I never had to in forty some years, and I expect I can probably go another forty some without needing to. I have NEVER carried a gun on a walk. What a bother. I do NOT carry a taser because I am not about to waste money on something I have never needed in the past and do not expect to need. If I felt in danger I would get a conceal carry permit, and carry a gun.


I am just specifically talking about dogs, not someone trying to attack you. For human attackers I also carry a gun, 2 actually. One makarof and one beretta 92fs, my point is I still dont want to shoot a dog no matter if it attacked me or not. My thought is, that I will probably end up taking the darn dog to the vet myself because I would hate that I had to do that. 

You cant take a bullet back... ever and God forbid you have adrenaline pumping and miss! Whats your field of fire? What is BEYOND/BEHIND that dog!?!? I know that I would feel just horrible if that bullet went into someones house because I was pumped full of adrenaline and kill someones husband, wife, daughter, son etc. 

If you feel safe that is ABSOLUTELY wonderful. I am very glad for that... many people here apparently dont so thats why this question was asked.

A taser is FAR safer for everyone imo.


----------



## kidkhmer

I carry a 50cm length of thick bamboo every time I walk my pup down our local sois( lanes ) here in cambodia . Nobody ties their mutts up and they ALL charge,bark and in many cases go for the bite either in me or the pup so if they get too close they get flogged with the stick. Simple.


----------



## kidkhmer

Narny said:


> IFor human attackers I also carry a gun, 2 actually. One makarof and one beretta 92fs,


**** that's the stuff ! Id love to carry a gun here. Id shoot most of the soi dogs that come at me and some of the idiot drivers too.....


----------



## kidkhmer

A little OT but to those of you that say you carry a gun - is that concealed or on the hip John Wayne style ? I find the whole concept of private citizens being able to carry a concealed weapon absolutely ludicrously insane BUT in full view on the hip...well....

Are you supposed to yell out " WARNING I HAVE A GUN ON ME " before you draw it like a karate person has to warn someone they have a black belt ?


----------



## Emoore

kidkhmer said:


> A little OT but to those of you that say you carry a gun - is that concealed or on the hip John Wayne style ? I find the whole concept of private citizens being able to carry a concealed weapon absolutely ludicrously insane BUT in full view on the hip...well....


Concealed. Open carry isn't legal here. Only God and my husband know where it is. 



kidkhmer said:


> Are you supposed to yell out " WARNING I HAVE A GUN ON ME " before you draw it like a karate person has to warn someone they have a black belt ?


Um, no. That would give them a chance to shoot you before you could draw.


----------



## Narny

kidkhmer said:


> A little OT but to those of you that say you carry a gun - is that concealed or on the hip John Wayne style ? I find the whole concept of private citizens being able to carry a concealed weapon absolutely ludicrously insane BUT in full view on the hip...well....
> 
> Are you supposed to yell out " WARNING I HAVE A GUN ON ME " before you draw it like a karate person has to warn someone they have a black belt ?


We have 4 states in the US that are full on open carry and conceal carry with out a license of any kind. Alaska, New Hampshire, Arizona, and Wyoming its also called constitutional carry. Most states that offer concealed carry with license do so because they dont want the public to be alarmed that some one is walking around with a gun. 

Heres a link to open carry.org you can see what states allows what. OpenCarry.org - A Right Unexercised is a Right Lost!


----------



## selzer

Narny said:


> I am just specifically talking about dogs, not someone trying to attack you. For human attackers I also carry a gun, 2 actually. One makarof and one beretta 92fs, my point is I still dont want to shoot a dog no matter if it attacked me or not. My thought is, that I will probably end up taking the darn dog to the vet myself because I would hate that I had to do that.
> 
> You cant take a bullet back... ever and God forbid you have adrenaline pumping and miss! Whats your field of fire? What is BEYOND/BEHIND that dog!?!? I know that I would feel just horrible if that bullet went into someones house because I was pumped full of adrenaline and kill someones husband, wife, daughter, son etc.
> 
> If you feel safe that is ABSOLUTELY wonderful. I am very glad for that... many people here apparently dont so thats why this question was asked.
> 
> A taser is FAR safer for everyone imo.


I guess having been raised around guns, and having gone hunting, and shooting, as a young'n I am not afraid of guns, and know how to shoot them, when, where, etc. But I am also do not feel any need to have one on my hip or concealed on my person. If I had to shoot a dog, I certainly could do so without endangering the neighbors. It takes a bit for the lazy old adrenalin to get pumping anyway. The few times I did feel it necessary to dispatch a critter, there really wasn't any adrenalin to speak of. Being in an all out dog fight does get the blood pumping, so we avoid them.


----------



## ColoradoVDGS

bear spray to my knowledge should be more of a shaving cream like consistency..that way it won't get carried away in the wind and it sticks to whatever you are pointing it at ( using this as a defense against human attackers is great) 
Against dogs...I don't have any experience there. The bite stick sounds like a good idea and a good way not to get sued or hurt the dog.


----------



## Narny

selzer said:


> I guess having been raised around guns, and having gone hunting, and shooting, as a young'n I am not afraid of guns, and know how to shoot them, when, where, etc. But I am also do not feel any need to have one on my hip or concealed on my person. If I had to shoot a dog, I certainly could do so without endangering the neighbors. It takes a bit for the lazy old adrenalin to get pumping anyway. The few times I did feel it necessary to dispatch a critter, there really wasn't any adrenalin to speak of. Being in an all out dog fight does get the blood pumping, so we avoid them.


Thats true, I was raised around them as well, though I am pretty sure I would be shaking in my boots if a dog tried to get at me with my son present! In some cases a gun is a wonderful choice, for me... walking around my neighborhood I like the taser.


----------



## ColoradoVDGS

also having a gun around is a good idea. I have a great little purse pistol (ruger .38 seriously a purse gun) but I've never had to shoot it and it goes with me when I travel by myself. but that's for people that I can't deal with otherwise, not animals. It _might _kill a squirrel ...lol
What's that rule? don't aim the gun unless you are prepared to kill whatever you are aiming at? 
I guess I live in a part of the country where I don't really have to worry about things like that too much. Attacks by dogs or people are rare enough that it never really occurs to me to 'suit up' for a walk out or a hike.


----------



## Dragonwyke

Narny said:


> Might I suggest a taser?
> 
> Why are none of you using them  ?? This confuses me greatly. A taser will A) stop a dog in its tracks there for the threat is over and B) wont blind OR kill a normal healthy dog.
> 
> I am so confused as to why peoples choices have to be shoot the dog/blind-chemically hurt the dog. I am not trying to be rude I just dont understand the line of thought.


i have NEVER had to get violent enough w/an attacking dog to do any physical damage to it. hence i don't believe i need to hurt permanently, or chemically injure an animal. people on the other hand, well, they get what they have coming. 

my dogs and i have been attacked by loose dogs but the stick i carry is more than enough for them. i don't usually even have to hit w/it. usually stepping forward, brandishing it, and a stern command is enough to ward the dog off. the few times i've had to use it on a dog, a solid whack to the ribs or to the big muscle in the back thigh is enough to let them know you mean business. if their teeth are into my dog the stick is small enough & thick enough to pry the teeth apart and make a good shoulder/neck whacking. i've broken a good number of fights that way. but the biggest deterrent against loose dogs is not being afraid. fear is your biggest enemy around animals. 

if you think of criminals as animals (and most are, or worse) then fear is also you biggest enemy. don't run, don't back down, and don't be afraid to look at them. if you SEE them and let them know that you SEE them then more often than not they will walk away before you do. i'm only 5' tall, and a woman, and i've put several "unethical" types in the hospital over the years (not to mention a nasty ex) that were all much bigger than me. i spent a good many years being the victim, and i refuse to be taken for one again. i DO not let fear rule me in any way shape or form. someday, because i don't allow fear a way in, i may end up in the paper as just one more statistic, but it won't be because i was afraid. it'll be because i fought right to my last breath. 

dw


----------



## ColoradoVDGS

Dragonwyke said:


> then fear is also you biggest enemy. don't run, don't back down, and don't be afraid to look at them. if you SEE them and let them know that you SEE them then more often than not they will walk away before you do. i'm only 5' tall, and a woman, and i've put several "unethical" types in the hospital over the years (not to mention a nasty ex) that were all much bigger than me. dw


Right. all my martial training told me this too. well said.


----------



## Manny

I agree fear is the biggest problem. I say gun cause if its really that bad, yes, I would shoot an attacking dog to save mine. Now, chances are I wont ever have to do that, but I would if necessary. The thing I have found that works best against aggressive dogs is, no fear and go at them. Turn and walk boldly toward them and dont back down. Easy for me to say, Im 6'4 and 240, but it works. Most will tuck tail, turn and run.


----------



## Emoore

Manny said:


> The thing I have found that works best against aggressive dogs is, no fear and go at them. Turn and walk boldly toward them and dont back down. Easy for me to say, Im 6'4 and 240, but it works.


I'm 5'4 and 140 and it works for me to.


----------



## ColoradoVDGS

hehe true. That's what my dad always told us to do if we ever got into a situation with a dog. running only makes it worse. Stand up, make yourself big and walk towards them as if you were going to walk THRU them. yell, hollar...whatever. backup is always good too


----------



## BowWowMeow

I carry a big attitude. So far it's worked. Last week it worked when a 140 pound St. Bernard came racing over to Rafi at night. Rafi is trained to go behind me when a strange dog charges us. Then I make myself as big and loud and intimidating as possible and make it clear that I mean business and the dog had better back off. The St. Bernard literally stopped in his tracks.

ETA: I'm 5'5 on a tall day and weigh 135 pounds.


----------



## Chicagocanine

I've never gone at an aggressive-acting dog... I've stood my ground and firmly told them things like "No!" and "Go home!" and that's worked in the past.


----------



## badcalorie

I now carry pepper spray when jogging my dogs around my current home. There's one dog in particular that is a little too aggressive for my liking and I'm forced to walk by him because of the cul-de-sac. To compound the problem, his owners have a fenced yard, but leave the gate to it open all the time :headbang: He comes out into the street and gets about a foot behind you and growls real low. NO, go home doesn't work with that one. Haven't had to use it yet, but that dog definitely gets to close for comfort.


----------



## Draugr

I hadn't even thought of the "attitude" defense, but that's worked for me in 100% of cases. But I rarely have vs. dog encounters, so, that's not much to select from, either.


----------



## codmaster

Most of the time and for the majority of dogs, an "Attitude" (I.E. Dog Whisperer") will put a stop to them, BUT sometimes one might encounter a truly dangerous aggressive dog with whom some physical defense action is absolutely needed.


----------



## Chance&Reno

Dragonwyke said:


> i have NEVER had to get violent enough w/an attacking dog to do any physical damage to it. hence i don't believe i need to hurt permanently, or chemically injure an animal. people on the other hand, well, they get what they have coming.
> 
> my dogs and i have been attacked by loose dogs but the stick i carry is more than enough for them. i don't usually even have to hit w/it. usually stepping forward, brandishing it, and a stern command is enough to ward the dog off. the few times i've had to use it on a dog, a solid whack to the ribs or to the big muscle in the back thigh is enough to let them know you mean business. if their teeth are into my dog the stick is small enough & thick enough to pry the teeth apart and make a good shoulder/neck whacking. i've broken a good number of fights that way. but the biggest deterrent against loose dogs is not being afraid. fear is your biggest enemy around animals.
> 
> if you think of criminals as animals (and most are, or worse) then fear is also you biggest enemy. don't run, don't back down, and don't be afraid to look at them. if you SEE them and let them know that you SEE them then more often than not they will walk away before you do. i'm only 5' tall, and a woman, and i've put several "unethical" types in the hospital over the years (not to mention a nasty ex) that were all much bigger than me. i spent a good many years being the victim, and i refuse to be taken for one again. i DO not let fear rule me in any way shape or form. someday, because i don't allow fear a way in, i may end up in the paper as just one more statistic, but it won't be because i was afraid. it'll be because i fought right to my last breath.
> 
> dw


I got charged and attacked by an off leash Rottie on the bike path. He came out of the house on the hill and ran down the embankment and tried to latch on to my greyhound. I sprayed the dog right in the face with citronella spray and the dog ran home. The owner comes flying down the embankment at me, yelling and screaming at me for spraying his dog. I tried to be calm and tell him why I sprayed his dog but he was 6ft4 and well over 350, big biker dude dressed in leather. He kept physically pushing me (5ft9 and 150). I pulled out my cell and started calling 9-1-1, he got even more angry and punched me with both fists in my chest hard, I dropped my phone and fell on my butt. I think I may have been airborne on that one. It knocked the wind out of me but I managed to get up, picked up my phone and the citronella spray and emptied the can on his face, then kicked him in his man parts, kicked him behind his right knee and kicked him in the face while he was hunched over. I outright assaulted the guy in self-defence. The cops showed up and he tried to press charges against ME?? RIIIIGHT.. Witnesses said he hit me first so he was arrested for assault. I had bruises on my chest from how hard he punched me. The officers laughed at him because a chick half his size kicked his butt! Funny how there were witnesses but no one came to help. Everyone was terrified of this guy (his own neighbors). They made me go to the hospital to make sure I didn't have any serious injuries. I was sore for weeks after.

Needless to say, it was a fiasco! I hope he learned his lesson. They wanted me to testify to the fact that I was in fear of my life and had no option but to assault him back. I didn't want to do court, so he took a plea deal. He got a 2 yr suspended sentence for 4 years. So it he messed up in the 4 years, he would go to jail for 2 years. I was ok with that because I moved out of the area 2 months later. 

When the D.A. asked me to write a statement, I described him hitting me like a "double fisted power rangers punch".


----------



## Jmfhella

Cs9 9mm... We have a lot of coyotes out here.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

A .38 or sometimes I even sling the shotgun over my shoulder for walking in my woods - occasional wild dogs and lots of coyotes


----------



## Waffle Iron

I always carry my Ruger LCP .380 semi-automatic, holstered nicely in my waistband. I live in a suburb of a major city, so a dog attack isn't my main concern when I'm on walks. :crazy:


----------



## Yellowjacket

Waffle Iron said:


> I always carry my Ruger LCP .380 semi-automatic, holstered nicely in my waistband. I live in a suburb of a major city, so a dog attack isn't my main concern when I'm on walks. :crazy:


I am with u just 4 miles north of Detroit. I have a 9mm.


----------



## Uzi-

Jo_in_TX said:


> Oh, believe me, I would hit to kill without compunction if any dog attacked me or my loved one unprovoked. With as many dogs that are put down every year in this country for lack of a home, I am not going to worry about an aggressive dog attacking us.
> 
> Fact is, I would not purposely spare any critter or human that attacked me or a loved one. Call me cold hearted, but life is too short to wait for the next attack on me or someone else.


Sad but true I like all varieties of animals wild or domestic, but I still carry a 1911 in .45 caliber. If something/someone is trying to hurt me or my dogs it's going to be dead.


----------



## Whisper

As of now I carry a big stick. It's smooth, easy to wield, and ideal as far as sticks go. I have a neighbor who has 2 GSDs and a Rottweiler. They have a yard but it's not enclosed. The poor shepherds seem scared of their own shadows, but the Rottweiler bitch is very HA and DA. One good whack with my faithful stick makes her think twice now. I used to think carrying a weapon was barbaric, until my dog got attacked. I don't feel guilty anymore.

I'm looking to invest in either a cattle prod or bear spray. Both have their pros and cons.


----------



## Waffle Iron

Yellowjacket said:


> I am with u just 4 miles north of Detroit. I have a 9mm.


Yeah I'm west of the D


----------



## Blitz-Degen

I don't but I should. We live in the Mojave Desert, my pups are still on the smaller side since they're so young and our area is run amuck with stray dogs and coyotes. I'll be using this thread for ideas, thank you!


----------



## KatsMuse

Yes..most definitely. Protection against any attack - I carry my asp baton and "other" 
No spray for me... Don't want want that blowing back on me in the wind. 
And, always the cellphone.


----------



## bellamia

GSD2 said:


> AC answered this question for me. They told me to carry a stick, a bite stick. They said when a dog attemps to attack apparently they will latch on to the stick instead of you and your dog. I don't know I have never seen this but my trainer asked me also to carry a bite stick so it must work. I also carry pepper spray which AC told me can make 'some' dogs more angry and make them attack more. I asked a mailman one day what he uses. He told me he used pepper spray one time and the pit bull that was after him followed him his whole route, even though the dog could not see, it seem to really want him.


Where does one get a bite stick?


----------



## huntergreen

i use bear spray, i have used it to chase bears off my deck, i have no doubt it will work on dogs.


----------



## Gharrissc

I don't usually carry anything. I used to carry a stick,but it became a pain to carry that and hold 3 or 4 dogs. I would only use deadly force if absolutely necessary though.


----------



## robfromga

I always, always carry a gun. Never had to use it thank God,but its there.


----------



## codmaster

Gharrissc said:


> I don't usually carry anything. I used to carry a stick,but it became a pain to carry that and hold 3 or 4 dogs. I would only use deadly force if absolutely necessary though.


 
*With 3/4 dogs (GSD's?) I would think that you wouldn't need much else!!*


----------



## Nigel

A poop bag & sometimes treats.


----------



## Abby142

I didn't use to carry anything, until the other day when my GSD puppy and I were charged at on our morning walk. It was about 6:30am so the sun wasn't up yet and mostly everyone was sleeping. Out of no where this dog comes charging at us. It wasn't much taller than Jade, but twice as wide, and it started barking and growling with all its hair standing on end. It belonged to someone of the street and we pass it every day but somehow it got out of its yard. I got Jade behind me and I just stared yelling at the dog "NO! Go Home! Get out of here!" ect. Well then its little buddy came out and joined in the action. I stood my ground but they kept inching forward. I was just about to figure our the best way to use my heels as a weapon when a neighbor with a broom came out and was about to back the dogs away. Jade and I took off down the street. I didn't even get to thank the neighbor... Anyway, after that frightful experience I carry pepper spray on all our walks.


----------



## Nickyb

9" hunting knife

I have coyotes around my neighborhood....


----------



## codmaster

A nice club also works well if one is capable of using it.


----------



## Kyleigh

WELL, as a Canadian on this forum, I have to say I gasped out loud a number of times at the number of people carrying a gun while walking your dogs!!! 

With the strict gun laws we have here - that means no one has a gun, except the bad guys LOL! (not exactly true, but you get my drift!) 

I carry nothing but my loud obnoxious self and have never had to worry.


----------



## codmaster

This forum reminds me of the woman in our obedience club who i once heard telling members of a beginners class what to do if a dog came charging at her and her dog out walking:

"I jump in front of my dog and rear up and yell at the dog! And keep my dog behind me while i am yelling at the dog"

I told her that this advice will get her bit pretty good one day when she meets the wrong dog!

And i wondered how one could "stay between the dog and her dog" unless your own dog is extremely obedient?

I doubt VERY much if i could do that with my own dog - a 90lb male very self confident protective GSD. He is good but not that good yet in OB! And he would be at the end of the leash protecting ME!

That is why i would carry a club or stick or taser with me if i was worried about dogs attacking.


----------



## jae

Nickyb said:


> 9" hunting knife
> 
> I have coyotes around my neighborhood....


In the city of Boston?? sheesh.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Lol thats why I have a GSD! We arent allowed to carry anything here, I hope they change the laws someday. Ill protect my dog from other dogs, but walking around with a GSD is very proactive when it comes to people.


----------



## hotrod2448

I'm getting my concealed carry soon and at that point I will likely carry a small .380 or one of the new 9mm minis like a Walther PPS. I want it more for self-defense against criminals and wild animals while fishing than a vicious dog attacking myself or my dog but, I imagine it would be equally effective against both.


----------



## gaia_bear

Kyleigh said:


> WELL, as a Canadian on this forum, I have to say I gasped out loud a number of times at the number of people carrying a gun while walking your dogs!!!
> 
> With the strict gun laws we have here - that means no one has a gun, except the bad guys LOL! (not exactly true, but you get my drift!)
> 
> I carry nothing but my loud obnoxious self and have never had to worry.


I was thinking the exact same thing. I don't carry anything extra on my walks.


----------



## TommyB681

Being law enforcement I carry a firearm most places I go. whether I have it on me when im walking the dog depends on what im doing (I wont carry it specifically to walk the dog) but if I dont have that I carry a knife.


----------



## ShoshanaRVT

Step 1: make sure your dog is not gun shy, and if he is, change that. 
Step 2: buy a cap-gun from the dollar store, but MUST have the bright-orange tip to show it is a toy. 
Step 3: use on attacking dogs. Fire into the air so people don't think you're about to shoot it. Your dogs will stay buy your side, attacking dog takes off. It works like a charm!


----------



## codmaster

ShoshanaRVT said:


> Step 1: make sure your dog is not gun shy, and if he is, change that.
> Step 2: buy a cap-gun from the dollar store, but MUST have the bright-orange tip to show it is a toy.
> Step 3: use on attacking dogs. Fire into the air so people don't think you're about to shoot it. Your dogs will stay buy your side, attacking dog takes off. It works like a charm!


 
Problem with a cap (or a blank) is, what do you do when the noise doesn't stop the dog (or person!)? Generally, I suggest that you might start with "Our Father............!"



A few dogs will not stop/run! Noise just pisses them off!


----------



## Montu

pepper spray some times but i always have a kershaw knife on me if it comes down to it.


----------



## GSDMUM

OI do carry a spray but two trainers highly recommended those airhorns ( compressed air) that people use at football games etc for when dogs start to get into a fight.


----------



## TxFig

(yes, I know this thread is almost a year old....)

Why all the choices of different things, but not an actual gun?

I carry a gun (yes, a real one) virtually everywhere I go (I just renewed my CHL). Mostly for use against the 2 legged variety.

I doubt I would shoot a dog that was attacking me away from my own property (on my property, I follow the "3 S rule"). I have been around large dogs (including most of the supposed "aggressive" breeds) my whole life - I just don't get intimidated by them.


----------



## Marnie

Caledon said:


> Where is the check box for none?


Right


----------



## bryant88

Liesje said:


> I don't carry anything but a poop bag. My dog is my protection against bad people and I will drop the leash and allow him to protect himself if we are attacked by another dog (or I'll kick it).


Same here. Ill let him protect him self so ill drop the leash. If there is two ill take one and he can have the other lol


----------



## Jag

Since we've moved, I've found it absolutely needed to carry something when walking Grim. There are a LOT of dogs here running loose. Most are pits or pit mixes. It would be a total hazard to Grim to not carry something in case one of those dogs decides to attack him.


----------



## mandiah89

Ive never felt the need to carry anything, if anything happens I know my dog(s) will protect me, if a dog attacks me, then well I will have to kick it if I cant stop it otherwise


----------



## Kaiser2000

I just carry a flashlight but I am thinking about a no bite collar. We had one and did not like how it scratched the other dogs in my household. So I would have to just put it on durring walks and trips out of the house. But A stick or Flashlight is a good idea We have been attacked by a pitmix that belonged Our very drunk idiot neighbor that is also on pain meds for backpain (which is fine without the Booze mixed with it). THe dog Bit my German Shepard Malamute Mix that had just had surgery.He went right for the stitches. I was pregnant, and I was kicking the dog to get the stupid thing off my dog. My dad was there totally not knowing what to do. THe drug enduced neighbor was so drunk he was no help at all. My dad is in his 70's. But in good shape but didnt know what to do really. I was still kicking the putbull that has ahold of my dogs neck and he was a pit so he wasent letting go. the neigbors friend finally came out and got him to release with some collar thing. Well we were lucky as **** that the dog was really old and his teeth were very dull and my malmute had this amazing fuzzy neck that saved him. the pitbull dog could not get a grip on the skin he just a mouth full of fuzz. HA. But it wasent good for the stitches because Buddy was pulling away. We has him stiched back up. Buddy was such an old dog, He did live another 3-4 more years and my son who I was pregnant with got to enjoy him. I had a Springer mix and a lab as well and then we got the White Shepherd. Now we have Kaiser the tan and Black and the springer and the lab still. My Pack : ) But yeah we dont go without a flashlight one of those big maglights and I am thinking about a no bite collar for all of them!


----------



## TankGrrl66

Loose dogs have caused problems for me and my dogs several times over the years...

All of the times this has happened, my dogs have always backed me up. I carry pepper spray, and have not had to use it.

Although after this last incident (one of my dogs got a puncture that I missed, and it abscessed :crazy, I am just going to mace any dog that runs up to us in any remotely aggressive way.

I carry pepper spray and a stick with my youngest GSD...she specifically looks to me for protection.


----------



## codmaster

TankGrrl66 said:


> Loose dogs have caused problems for me and my dogs several times over the years...
> 
> All of the times this has happened, my dogs have always backed me up. I carry pepper spray, and have not had to use it.
> 
> Although after this last incident (one of my dogs got a puncture that I missed, and it abscessed :crazy, I am just going to mace any dog that runs up to us in any remotely aggressive way.
> 
> I carry pepper spray and a stick with my youngest GSD...she specifically looks to me for protection.


Just curious, how old is your puppy that looks to you for protection?


----------



## dylano

lol, in the uk you cant carry anything. No pepper spray, sticks, poles ect. I am not allowed to carry a metal stick with out a medical reason why. I used to just carry a swiss army knife with a 6inch blade among many other things. Got searched by the police. I would of got sent to the young offenders but i explained that i am an engineering student and i just came back from workk

I dont know what id do if a dog attacked us. I know most of the dogs in our area and ones to watch out for but still..its just me, hands and the thought of loosing kai/watching him be attacked. Ill do anything to stop that. Maybe use something from the floor, scare the dog with a bin (making loud noises and waving it around lol)


----------



## autoluver

I carry pepper spray. The last time I used it was to separate my last dog (English Setter) from a family of raccoons that got into my garage. I sprayed the raccoons, it was an interesting confrontation. I opened the garage door and my dog treed them in the front yard. We all suffered the effects of the spray, but no lasting injuries


----------



## hotrod2448

dylano said:


> lol, in the uk you cant carry anything. No pepper spray, sticks, poles ect. I am not allowed to carry a metal stick with out a medical reason why. I used to just carry a swiss army knife with a 6inch blade among many other things. Got searched by the police. I would of got sent to the young offenders but i explained that i am an engineering student and i just came back from workk
> 
> I dont know what id do if a dog attacked us. I know most of the dogs in our area and ones to watch out for but still..its just me, hands and the thought of loosing kai/watching him be attacked. Ill do anything to stop that. Maybe use something from the floor, scare the dog with a bin (making loud noises and waving it around lol)


We're working our way towards that. I can't wait.


----------



## huntergreen

i carry bear spray when the bears are out. had to use it once so far.


----------



## volcano

Sig 220


----------



## gianninho

470 lumen LED flashlight and a glock 23. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSD mum

This thread is starting to sound like an advertisement for the NRA... 

Party horn usually works if you time it right.


----------



## hotrod2448

GSD mum said:


> This thread is starting to sound like an advertisement for the NRA...
> 
> Party horn usually works if you time it right.


Well it is a thread about what people carry for protection so, obviously a certain percentage of us will carry handguns. It's not like we're a bunch of wingnuts interjecting why you should carry in a thread about the proper ways to socialize your dog.


----------



## tropicalsun

I'm in Texas. I carry a pistol pretty much all the time (CHL). I also carry a small walking stick when walking my dogs. I've only had one problem so far. I was walking my adult GSD and my Labrador together. A free running PB decided it wanted to stalk us from across the street. When the PB finally decided it wanted to cross towards us both my dogs began to growl. I pit them in a sit and stepped toward the PB, walking stick in hand. The PB stopped, thought about it, and trotted off. I couldn't believe that both my dogs held the sit rather than going ballistic.


----------



## battleborn

I carry a .45 handgun and a Leatherman. But frankly those aren't for dogs. I'm sure the situation could change, but I'm not exactly tiny and my GSD (though just a puppy now) will be quite a size himself. It'd have to be a pretty big vicious dog or a pack to make me worried enough to draw a gun...I'm much more likely to use my boots and kick them. In my neighborhood, it's the two-legged varmints that I worry about.

A correction to one of the posts above - Nevada is actually an open carry state as well (as long as you fulfill all the legal requirements to own said gun). You have to have a license to conceal carry though. I've done both, but usually conceal carry so as not to attract extra attention.

I like the idea of a walking stick though. Might pick one of those up. Mace I'd be worried about hitting my own dog (just like with a gun)...only way either is practical is if you hit the attacking dog before it gets to you. A stick/club, however, could be used pretty effectively to break up a dog fight.


----------



## Loic

I conceal carry most of the time also I always have my folding knife on me. (Hey from vegas as well !)

Long time ago I had a german shepherd coming right at me, I had pepper spray (cheap stuff, I was 16 do not to much $) I waited until the last moment to spray him, that stopped him right there, he wad shaking his head and turning in circle.
For the one that do not want to carry a firearm I would recommend pepper/bear spray

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loic

dylano said:


> lol, in the uk you cant carry anything. No pepper spray, sticks, poles ect. I am not allowed to carry a metal stick with out a medical reason why. I used to just carry a swiss army knife with a 6inch blade among many other things. Got searched by the police. I would of got sent to the young offenders but i explained that i am an engineering student and i just came back from workk
> 
> I dont know what id do if a dog attacked us. I know most of the dogs in our area and ones to watch out for but still..its just me, hands and the thought of loosing kai/watching him be attacked. Ill do anything to stop that. Maybe use something from the floor, scare the dog with a bin (making loud noises and waving it around lol)


Buddy, get a tactical pen, it may be legal in europe, its a functioning pen made of alluminum with a pointy end,

Here one on amazon:



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Walperstyle

*nothing*

I can handle an aggressive dog with my hands. I'm not all that athletic, but martial arts principles apply. Dogs are not smart attackers. I would rather take on a pack of angry dogs then one crackhead. 

One dog is very easy to control, no matter the size. They still have blood that goes to the brain, if you can get a proper choke hold, and use your legs to control the rest of the dogs body, you can put them to sleep within 20 seconds. 

You just have to out smart the attacker. 


I carry Bear spray and a rifle for bear defense. Nothing for dogs. No need to.


----------



## hotrod2448

Walperstyle said:


> *nothing*
> 
> I can handle an aggressive dog with my hands. I'm not all that athletic, but martial arts principles apply. Dogs are not smart attackers. I would rather take on a pack of angry dogs then one crackhead.
> 
> One dog is very easy to control, no matter the size. They still have blood that goes to the brain, if you can get a proper choke hold, and use your legs to control the rest of the dogs body, you can put them to sleep within 20 seconds.
> 
> You just have to out smart the attacker.
> 
> 
> I carry Bear spray and a rifle for bear defense. Nothing for dogs. No need to.


While I agree that as a last resort one on one you would probably be able to out think a dog in an attack, to implement any MMA defense you still have to get close enough to be bitten. Never mind that if it is a pack while your spending 20 seconds choking one out what do you think the other pack members are doing? Waiting for their turn to attack like in the movies?


----------



## Runamuk

Walperstyle said:


> *nothing*
> 
> I can handle an aggressive dog with my hands. I'm not all that athletic, but martial arts principles apply. Dogs are not smart attackers. I would rather take on a pack of angry dogs then one crackhead.
> 
> One dog is very easy to control, no matter the size. They still have blood that goes to the brain, if you can get a proper choke hold, and use your legs to control the rest of the dogs body, you can put them to sleep within 20 seconds.
> 
> You just have to out smart the attacker.
> 
> 
> I carry Bear spray and a rifle for bear defense. Nothing for dogs. No need to.


You might want to ease up on the testosterone cream, and you have one BIG "IF" in that statement. With a "pack of angry dogs" forget about it, they'll stop when THEY decide too.


----------



## Gsdlover13

i always carry my knife or something else you can do is

buy a heavy weight masterlock you know those locks with keys
well one of those then get one of the longest socks you have and
stick the masterlock inside the sock..there you have a very useful weapon

swing the sock around with the master lock inside!!
can cause some real damage!!


----------



## Longfisher

*I carry...*

...two guns and Mace.

Mace is for the attacking dog and owner, if that owner becomes a problem.

Guns, are for those who don't like my inter-racial marriage and the beautiful kids that sprang from it.

LF


----------



## itisdieter

I had to vote other, no checkbox for Glock Perfection


GLOCK "Safe Action" Pistols | Handguns | Firearms | GLOCK USA


----------



## battleborn

itisdieter said:


> I had to vote other, no checkbox for Glock Perfection
> 
> 
> GLOCK "Safe Action" Pistols | Handguns | Firearms | GLOCK USA


Hahaha! I looked for the checkbox for 1911s...and then took the same course of action.


----------



## Switchblade906

I carry a firearm and a spare mag at all times.


----------



## icanhike

I've made it 48 years through life without having to arm myself and I don't expect I'll change that in my lifetime. I've lived in a town of 200, 7500 ft high in middle of nowhere Nevada and still didn't see the need for any more protection than good common sense and my GSD as a warning. Don't get it, never will.


----------



## jafo220

Caledon said:


> Where is the check box for none?


Ditto, I don't carry anything either. I've thought about a telescoping baton, but I've yet to get one. 

I'd stay away from sprays as I wouldn't want to hit me or my dog. 

I'd hate to use a baton on a dog as it would do alot of damage, but if it's down to me and my dog or the agressive dog attacking, the attacking dog is gonna get it.


----------



## hotrod2448

icanhike said:


> I've made it 48 years through life without having to arm myself and I don't expect I'll change that in my lifetime. I've lived in a town of 200, 7500 ft high in middle of nowhere Nevada and still didn't see the need for any more protection than good common sense and my GSD as a warning. Don't get it, never will.


I've had homeowners or renters insurance since I've been on my own and haven't needed it either but, the day I do it's there.


----------



## Loic

Sadly, today is definitely not as safe as when we were kids/teen 35 years ago.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire

Smith and Wesson M&P .45 compact. 

A 1911 if I am in an open carry state like PA. Because it is too nice looking to be concealed .

Hope I never have to use any of them for anything besides , competition , or training others how to be safe with them and how to use them if THEY ever have to.


----------



## lalachka

I carry protection against dog attacks for my dog))))) I love my dog so much that at one point I got paranoid he might get in a dog fight and bought a pepper spray and a police telescoping stick. 

I doubt i'd have the balls to use it if it came down to it but it's in my bag with his toys when we go to the park. 

I'm getting a little too obsessed)))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mechanic1908

I don't carry anything protection related, he walks on his own 4 paws.
Most all of the things listed in the pole are "prohibited weapon's" where I live anyways and if caught with them I'd end up in jail.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Got Proof?

There were child predators, thieves, serial killers back in 'the day'.

The only difference is now with the net and 24/7 cable 'news' (<I use that term news very loosely they really are more infotainment) we are exposed to more stories more often about ragic events like child abductions and such. This creates the illusion that things are worse, really humankind hasn't changed that much in the last 50 or more years.





Loic said:


> Sadly, today is definitely not as safe as when we were kids/teen 35 years ago.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire

Many years ago, both woman and children were encouraged to stay quiet after such traumas as they would be portrayed as "loose, wanted it, asked for it".....etc.

Today thankfully, much (not all) of that attitude is gone and the victims are now encouraged to come forward and have support waiting for them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

That too Saphire, good point!

I think it's important to keep things like this in perspective.

You can see it on this board.

A story about a mean or unkind person gets many views and replies a positive story far less attention.


----------



## Beckch

Many, many years ago when I was in my early 20's (sigh) and living in Chicago I was out for a walk with my Boston. I was crossing a street when I heard the jangle of dog tags behind me. I turned around just in time to see a Pit bull clamp his jaws shut around my poor little boy. I freaked out! I kicked the dog, I screamed at the dog, I tried pulling it's ears and (stupid me because I was young and naïve) I even got face to face with this dog, eye to eye - trying to pry this thing off my boy. NOTHING - I repeat - NOTHING I could do would unlock the jaws. (and I'm 5'9" and 155 lbs and athletic) Thank goodness there were two men waiting at the bus stop who saw this and grabbed a 2x4 from a yard where the house was being renovated and they came over and somehow got the dog to let go. Two grown men and a 2x4 saved my dog that day because I could not. Fast forward 20 years and I now live in a Chicago suburb which unfortunately has many pits/pit mixes with careless owners who don't always keep their gates locked. I carry a stun gun now. I will not ever allow any dog of mine to get hurt like that again. I love my dogs way too much and I can't hope that there will always be 2 men and a 2x4 coming to our rescue if (God forbid) anything like that happens again.


----------



## volcano

Stun guns dont work, I hear that grabbing them by the back legs and pulling them back like a wheelbarrow works? I hink its importtant to carry a cell phone, I forgot mine and almost got into a fight when I saw a guy beating his dog. I had to go home to call cops on him.


----------



## volcano

"Sadly, today is definitely not as safe as when we were kids/teen 35 years ago." - That is not a true statement, things were worse back then. Violent crime is way down but we look back through rose colored glasses.


----------



## hotrod2448

volcano said:


> Stun guns dont work, *I hear that grabbing them by the back legs and pulling them back like a wheelbarrow works*? I hink its importtant to carry a cell phone, I forgot mine and almost got into a fight when I saw a guy beating his dog. I had to go home to call cops on him.


It seems very likely the dog would just turn and grab you with that maneuver.


----------



## Guzzo

Beckch said:


> Many, many years ago when I was in my early 20's (sigh) and living in Chicago I was out for a walk with my Boston. I was crossing a street when I heard the jangle of dog tags behind me. I turned around just in time to see a Pit bull clamp his jaws shut around my poor little boy. I freaked out! I kicked the dog, I screamed at the dog, I tried pulling it's ears and (stupid me because I was young and naïve) I even got face to face with this dog, eye to eye - trying to pry this thing off my boy. NOTHING - I repeat - NOTHING I could do would unlock the jaws. (and I'm 5'9" and 155 lbs and athletic) Thank goodness there were two men waiting at the bus stop who saw this and grabbed a 2x4 from a yard where the house was being renovated and they came over and somehow got the dog to let go. Two grown men and a 2x4 saved my dog that day because I could not. Fast forward 20 years and I now live in a Chicago suburb which unfortunately has many pits/pit mixes with careless owners who don't always keep their gates locked. I carry a stun gun now. I will not ever allow any dog of mine to get hurt like that again. I love my dogs way too much and I can't hope that there will always be 2 men and a 2x4 coming to our rescue if (God forbid) anything like that happens again.



Not a bad idea.

I Carry a Glock 40, And anything or anyone that attacks me or my dog will be Unhappy.

Although most of my bullets go into coyotes considering I live out in nowheres'ville it is a precaution I take no matter what


----------



## brembo

I carry a H&K .45 Compact or Colt .45 National Match for the two legged problems. Four legs will get kicked, I can kick, was Olympic dev. soccer player in high school. I might be ohhhh 20 years or more out of HS, but muscle memory and adrenaline help put that edge back on.


----------



## Guzzo

brembo said:


> I carry a H&K .45 Compact or Colt .45 National Match for the two legged problems. Four legs will get kicked, I can kick, was Olympic dev. soccer player in high school. I might be ohhhh 20 years or more out of HS, but muscle memory and adrenaline help put that edge back on.


Agreed, But the Peacekeeper helps for 2 or 4 depending on severity, Like I Said i mostly play with the coyotes, Wouldn't wanna hurt a 4 legged friend, but wouldn't hesitate. If need be.


----------



## Kevin W

Why isnt a firearm on this list? Out and about I carry a S&W M&P .40 compact and at home I have the full size version and a Colt LE6920.


----------



## Hercules

Both of my dogs and I have been attacked by other dogs. I don't carry anything. The dogs that attacked mine, I tackled them to the ground, jumped on them, even had to kick a couple to stop them from repeatedly trying to attack again(I had steel toed boots on) because I had PICKED UP my GSD and the other dogs owner was just standing there staring and not doing anything to stop his dog. the dog that attacked me, I almost broke his neck and cracked his tooth to get him to stop latching on me(was my friends dog when we were 16). I don't encourage animal abuse, in fact, I am VERY against it and I rescue dogs. However, if they attack my pack, I will step in and end it one way or another.


----------



## Hercules

Kevin W said:


> Why isnt a firearm on this list? Out and about I carry a S&W M&P .40 compact and at home I have the full size version and a Colt LE6920.


I agree, I am going to be getting my CPL and a Glock 17 soon so that could be what I "carry" but unless I can't stop the dog without lethal force, it will stay holstered.


----------



## Birbeck

Knife for people but working on concealed carry license. 
Best to never get between dogs fighting, good way to get a finger taken off by either dog unintentionally. Take legs out from under dog, spray or wrap a t shirt/jacket around aggressive dog's face/hold on/sit on top of dog until help arrives or you can maneuver the dog by yourself. Has worked a couple of times in the past.


----------



## MagicHorse

I assumed the "other" option was for a firearm. I have a permit and carry everywhere I legally can & basically don't go places that don't allow it. We've had multiple issues with multiple neighbors on our street. Luckily, the 1st neighbor we had an issue about, really didn't intend for their dog to be loose. It just happened to charge out the door when he opened it & he wasn't expecting it. Lab/pit mix. My husband was walking my dog on the sidewalk by their house less than a week after moving to the neighborhood. It latched onto my dog's neck. Luckily, I have a wide, thick, leather & chain collar on him. After inspecting my dog, realized all the blood on him was the other dog's. We figure the other dog's teeth got caught in the chain & tore his mouth up. 

The other neighbor had 3 pits that would be loose on a regular basis. 2 of them behaved & stayed put, but the other one would not. I kicked it hard in the head 1 time when it lunged at me while walking 2 of our dogs. I called animal control on her 3 times. She finally moved.

The 3rd neighbor had a yellow lab mix that was so ill-behaved & the guy would let it loose when he was home, but it would not listen to a word he said. Police actually witnessed it come at my husband & I while we were walking our dogs on the opposite side of the street. I had to actually tell the officer that I wanted an incident report filed & for someone to talk to him, that it happens on a regular basis. Soon after that, he got rid of the dog. 

Why can't more people be responsible?


----------



## selzer

Four years later, and I still don't carry anything, still haven't needed anything. And it gets me a little weirded out here about how people carry knives and guns and pepper spray and the whole nine yards for dogs. 

I strong "GO HOME!!!" has always seemed to work for me.


----------



## maxtmill

I live in Costa Rica now, and I never leave the house without my Gerber pocket knife. Living in a jungle area, I have followed others' advice and always have a pocket knife. I happen to have had surgery on both feet, and always use one or two Leki trekking poles for stability on these dirt roads and paths and uneven road surfaces. I figure the metal pole with its pointy tip would help in the event I had to stab at a dog or another creature.


----------



## Chip18

Oh Rocky and I still carry nothing and we deal fine with "threats." My count includes the suicidal dog dashing ****zu (Bonker time, I would say to the owners) that was coming fast but rethought his "life choice's as he got closer!" I guess "Rocky" seemed smaller from a distance?? But the "miscreant" checked his speed enough so that the owners could grab him, I was surprised they were able to do so?? Apparently those guys are pretty fast??

Other dogs have been much more "formidable" but all have been "deterred" without contact! Eyes and ears open "Situational Awareness" is what "we" use to evade threats. But crap happens .... and as was pointed out to me by MAWL, most "attacks/threats" occur close to home! Seven "attempts" in my life with dogs and five "attempts" on "Rocky" along. We had a debate on the last "Pit" I wanted to help him and "Rocky" wanted to stop him. "changed" when he saw Rocky! So yeah maybe it's six??

The dog was friendly to me and then changed it's demeanor when he saw Rocky, appear out of the Blackness ( Rocky, was off leash following me at night) that time I had to body block Rocky to keep him away from the dog??

The "Pit" must have thought we were nuts, and disappeared?? At anyrate I always post this for "newbies" :

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-if-another-dog-attacks-your-while-leash.html


----------



## car2ner

selzer said:


> Four years later, and I still don't carry anything, still haven't needed anything. And it gets me a little weirded out here about how people carry knives and guns and pepper spray and the whole nine yards for dogs.
> 
> I strong "GO HOME!!!" has always seemed to work for me.


I've gone horse yelling Go Home to the dog that lives just down the street. He doesn't seem to know what that means.


----------



## ausdland

Interesting thread unfortunately. My pup was attacked by a deaf, rescue, cattle dog in Tahoe a couple weeks ago; both dogs off leash; my bad for not having a leash in hand and reading that dog. It bit through her leg muscle twice as she was trying to run away, and I was too far away to kick the s... out of that dog. It broke my heart and made me very angry. Most dogs walk off leash in my neighborhood up there, but I may have to keep Yana on leash and teach her to ignore dogs until I have a solid recall. One of our neighbors up there had fenced, aggressive dogs that got out once and attacked a leashed, GSD being walked by a young mother next to a baby stroller. I was able to end that attack by beating the Bull Mastiff and Rottweiler with a metal shovel. One of their dogs was put down due to mauling a little girl a couple years later. Fortunately, they don't have dogs anymore.
As to what I'll carry now on walks up there: my first thought was my pistol (CCW) but that seems extreme, so I bought a walking stick with a metal tip. I have no problem ending an aggressive dog that mauls my pup. I will never be w/o a leash again, nor will I be unprepared when I walk my dog up there.


----------



## sebrench

I carry pepper spray when I walk down our country road because there are lots of loose dogs. I've never had to use it, however. Most of the dogs are friendly. The unfriendly dogs (pit-bull mixes) are skitterish and run away when I yell and stomp my feet. When I take my dog into town or the local parks, I feel safe not carrying any kind of protection.


----------



## selzer

Ya know it is funny, but when the neighbor's dog kept coming over and aggressively trying to get to my dogs as I got them into my vehicle, I called AC and the I called the sheriff's department, and finally a Lt at the Sheriff's department told me that if the dog is coming at me to shoot it. I asked, "what if it is coming after my dog?" They said, "no." I am talking on MY property. They were telling me what to say if I did shoot the dog.

Evenso, I think any of you yayhoos, waving around your concealed carry guns and shooting some poor dog that is unlucky enough to have a clueless owner, well, I think you will be in a world of hurt legally.


----------



## hotrod2448

selzer said:


> Ya know it is funny, but when the neighbor's dog kept coming over and aggressively trying to get to my dogs as I got them into my vehicle, I called AC and the I called the sheriff's department, and finally a Lt at the Sheriff's department told me that if the dog is coming at me to shoot it. I asked, "what if it is coming after my dog?" They said, "no." I am talking on MY property. They were telling me what to say if I did shoot the dog.
> 
> Evenso, I think any of you yayhoos, waving around your concealed carry guns and shooting some poor dog that is unlucky enough to have a clueless owner, well, I think you will be in a world of hurt legally.


First off, please don't act like there is an abundance of legally armed citizens just wandering around gun in hand looking for a reason to shoot something. There is a very high likelihood you are around people carrying a firearm everyday and because they are responsible gun owners you don't even know they are there. You clearly have issues with armed citizens and or firearms, please don't project your insecurities onto us. 

Regarding your point about not needing any protection in 4 years... Congrats! Me either, of course I also haven't needed the fire extinguisher in my garage, my spare tire, auto and home insurance, any of the circuit breakers in my electrical panel at home, the pressure relief valve on my water heater or my safety net of cash in savings. I guess I'm some kind of crazy doomsday prepper for having all that dumb stuff I don't need. Well, I do have a CCP so...

Anyway, I hope you never do need something for your own protection as you apparently won't have anything for that purpose. If it does happen hopefully one of us "Yayhoos" will be nearby to save you or I guess you could wait for the police to show up with what ever it is they use to stop bad guys from doing bad things. Flashing lights and sirens, I guess.

Second, A dog is not a human life and if it is attacking another animal, especially off it's own property, it is pretty much viewed in the same way a nuisance animal like a coyote is.

A recent episode with an irresponsible neighbor who lets their dog roam the neighborhood resulted in my wife being injured (broken finger in 2 places) while trying to keep their dog separated from ours. Our dog was on the leash, theirs charged 3 houses down and was lunging, snarling, biting at our dog. When the neighbor showed up to retrieve his dog he just grabbed it by the collar and drug it home, no "I'm sorry" or "Are you ok?". Amazingly enough "Stop" "No" and "Go home" had no effect on this dog. Probably because people who are irresponsible pet owners generally don't teach them much. Anywho...

I was talking with our trainer (who happens to be a K9 officer) about this incident and what we should do if it happens again. His response was "Shoot the dog. You have every right to if it is attacking you or your dog." That being said and here's the shocker even though I'm apparently a gun wielding maniac I'd have a hard time doing that if it hadn't actually bitten one of us because I would find that excessive.


----------



## selzer

hotrod2448 said:


> First off, please don't act like there is an abundance of legally armed citizens just wandering around gun in hand looking for a reason to shoot something. There is a very high likelihood you are around people carrying a firearm everyday and because they are responsible gun owners you don't even know they are there. You clearly have issues with armed citizens and or firearms, please don't project your insecurities onto us.
> 
> Regarding your point about not needing any protection in 4 years... Congrats! Me either, of course I also haven't needed the fire extinguisher in my garage, my spare tire, auto and home insurance, any of the circuit breakers in my electrical panel at home, the pressure relief valve on my water heater or my safety net of cash in savings. I guess I'm some kind of crazy doomsday prepper for having all that dumb stuff I don't need. Well, I do have a CCP so...
> 
> Anyway, I hope you never do need something for your own protection as you apparently won't have anything for that purpose. If it does happen hopefully one of us "Yayhoos" will be nearby to save you or I guess you could wait for the police to show up with what ever it is they use to stop bad guys from doing bad things. Flashing lights and sirens, I guess.
> 
> Second, A dog is not a human life and if it is attacking another animal, especially off it's own property, it is pretty much viewed in the same way a nuisance animal like a coyote is.
> 
> A recent episode with an irresponsible neighbor who lets their dog roam the neighborhood resulted in my wife being injured (broken finger in 2 places) while trying to keep their dog separated from ours. Our dog was on the leash, theirs charged 3 houses down and was lunging, snarling, biting at our dog. When the neighbor showed up to retrieve his dog he just grabbed it by the collar and drug it home, no "I'm sorry" or "Are you ok?". Amazingly enough "Stop" "No" and "Go home" had no effect on this dog. Probably because people who are irresponsible pet owners generally don't teach them much. Anywho...
> 
> I was talking with our trainer (who happens to be a K9 officer) about this incident and what we should do if it happens again. His response was "Shoot the dog. You have every right to if it is attacking you or your dog." That being said and here's the shocker even though I'm apparently a gun wielding maniac I'd have a hard time doing that if it hadn't actually bitten one of us because I would find that excessive.


 LOL! I am armed. I am proficient with a bow as well as a gun. I am a hunter, and I fish, and I live in the country, where Judge Mackey says everyone should be armed. 

But if I do have a CCW or carry a concealed weapon, no one would know it, because it would be, uhm, concealed. I wouldn't be spouting off on the internet about how I would shoot the dog, how I carry to protect myself and my dog. 

West Virginia might be different from Ohio, maybe it is ok to shoot your neighbor's dog in WV, but here in Ohio, you had better say it was coming at you aggressively, and you were protecting yourself or your children, because, like it or not you can't kill the neighbor's dog if it is going after your dog. If it is going after your horses, goats, chickens, sheep, or cows, though, you can shoot it dead. If it is running deer, than you are supposed to shoot it, whether or not you like the idea.


----------



## Daisy

Pepper spray, Glock 43 or my S&W airweight revolver, depending where I'm headed on my walk. Sometimes, a stick, as that would be my first choice if a loose dog tried to assault mine, followed by the spray. We have experienced loose dogs and mine does not do well on a leash being accosted by a strange dog. My pistol/revolver are for my safety should the need arise.


----------



## hotrod2448

selzer said:


> LOL! I am armed. I am proficient with a bow as well as a gun. I am a hunter, and I fish, and I live in the country, where Judge Mackey says everyone should be armed.
> 
> But if I do have a CCW or carry a concealed weapon, no one would know it, because it would be, uhm, concealed. I wouldn't be spouting off on the internet about how I would shoot the dog, how I carry to protect myself and my dog.
> 
> West Virginia might be different from Ohio, maybe it is ok to shoot your neighbor's dog in WV, but here in Ohio, you had better say it was coming at you aggressively, and you were protecting yourself or your children, because, like it or not you can't kill the neighbor's dog if it is going after your dog. If it is going after your horses, goats, chickens, sheep, or cows, though, you can shoot it dead. If it is running deer, than you are supposed to shoot it, whether or not you like the idea.


Well for someone who is familiar with firearms your comments about being "weirded out" and "yayhoos waiving guns around" make it sound as if you think being legally armed is a bad thing.

Who cares if you/I/anyone talks about being a CCW permit holder? A CCW/permit to purchase is public record if someone wants to check up on it they can easily enough.

I'll say it does appear that Ohio is one of the states that makes the distinction that dogs and cats are not protected under the same laws that protect livestock. However, California as well as a several other states do extend that protection to domestic animals. 

While NC doesn't extend the livestock protection to domestic animals it views any dog that has inflicted severe injury to another domestic animal while not on the owner's property as dangerous and you would be validated to eliminate the threat. Either way if it came down to it, I'd rather go to court than have my family member or dog permanently maimed.

It seems to me the situation most people here are talking about is walking your dog on a leash and another dog off leash and off of it's owner's property attacking. I'm pretty sure in that situation in just about any state you'd be justified in defending yourself and your dog by proxy.


----------



## alexg

selzer said:


> ...
> West Virginia might be different from Ohio, maybe it is ok to shoot your neighbor's dog in WV, but here in Ohio, you had better say it was coming at you aggressively, and you were protecting yourself or your children, because, like it or not you can't kill the neighbor's dog if it is going after your dog. If it is going after your horses, goats, chickens, sheep, or cows, though, you can shoot it dead. If it is running deer, than you are supposed to shoot it, whether or not you like the idea.


Am I reading this right: In Ohio the chickens can be protected, but the dog can't?!? That is IMO mildly put **** wrong.


----------



## selzer

hotrod2448 said:


> Well for someone who is familiar with firearms your comments about being "weirded out" and "yayhoos waiving guns around" make it sound as if you think being legally armed is a bad thing.
> 
> Who cares if you/I/anyone talks about being a CCW permit holder? A CCW/permit to purchase is public record if someone wants to check up on it they can easily enough.
> 
> I'll say it does appear that Ohio is one of the states that makes the distinction that dogs and cats are not protected under the same laws that protect livestock. However, California as well as a several other states do extend that protection to domestic animals.
> 
> While NC doesn't extend the livestock protection to domestic animals it views any dog that has inflicted severe injury to another domestic animal while not on the owner's property as dangerous and you would be validated to eliminate the threat. Either way if it came down to it, I'd rather go to court than have my family member or dog permanently maimed.
> 
> It seems to me the situation most people here are talking about is walking your dog on a leash and another dog off leash and off of it's owner's property attacking. I'm pretty sure in that situation in just about any state you'd be justified in defending yourself and your dog by proxy.


Look, ya'all can't have it both ways. I know there's a pit bull attack every once in a while and someone's dog gets cut up pretty good. But in 40 years, I have had one, count them, one pit bull come running out the house after my dog. She was off lead, because we were training, and she circled, and the folks came out, and by the time the dogs were close, I got her under control, and they got their dog under control and no one was injured. 

The only other dog that ever came after me and mine, was a Yorkie mix. My dog was on lead, it wasn't, and believe me, it was my dog that could have inflicted injury if she wasn't under voice control as well as being on lead. The Yorkie didn't stand a prayer. 

In all your estimation, that Yorkie-mix owner could have shot my dog dead. Because all you have to worry about is whether something is, in your opinion a threat to you or your dog. Well, trust me that if I shot his dog, I would have been in serious trouble, even though it was barking and growling and lunging and circling us. But if he shot my dog, no one would blink an eye (if it was alright to kill a dog that might be going to attack). Because everyone knows that GSDs are killers, and certainly a GSD can kill and 8-10 pound dog with no trouble. Yes, my dog was on lead. But if you had an 8-10 pound dog, and your game is to shoot a dog that might do it harm, well, you aren't going to wait and see if they are actually going to connect, or your dog will be dead. So fire away.

You can't have it both ways. How many GSDs would be shot if people run around protecting themselves against big bad doggies going after their doggies? 

Most of us handle issues without shooting dogs. It just isn't necessary. If a dog had rabies... Well, there haven't been any canine rabies in this country in years, so you can't use that excuse. 

I have no problem with people carrying. Not at all. I have a problem with men beating their chests and talking about how they will shoot any dog that comes near them. Why are guys such cowards? We, the weaker sex, smaller generally, and with less brut strength, manage to get through life without offing every dog that runs afoul? Women don't whip out handguns and shoot dogs. It is unheard of. And we don't just lay there and let them kill our dogs either. We use our brains. Maybe we stay away from problem areas. Maybe we carry an air horn, or mace. But we don't shoot dogs. 

And we don't usually get on the internet and show how manly we are by saying that we will. It's disgraceful. 

I was taught when I was young not to talk about guns, probably because people would come and try to steal them. People who have to talk about it, generally have little enough.


----------



## selzer

alexg said:


> Am I reading this right: In Ohio the chickens can be protected, but the dog can't?!? That is IMO mildly put **** wrong.


Well, yes, chickens are livestock. Farmers are allowed to protect their livestock from dogs on their property. I think it has to do with a farmer's livelihood. Your pet being killed isn't going to keep meat off your table. 

And a chicken doesn't stand a prayer against dogs. Do you know what a dog can do to a farmer's chickens, major blood bath. They don't kill them for food, they kill them because they run and make noise and it is terribly fun for the dogs. Sorry. A raccoon will make short work of a flock of hens too. 

If a goat is chained in a yard, and a dog comes up, the goat will run to the end of its chain and break its neck or back. Dogs harassing livestock will be shot. And farmers do not have to prove much. 

If a horse runs from a dog, he can step in a hole and break a big bone. Or if a dog bites a horse in the leg, sometimes it doesn't heal. It can get a bad infection or just not be able to heal. Dogs can be shot for this. And a GSD sized dog can kill sheep.


----------



## hotrod2448

selzer said:


> Look, ya'all can't have it both ways. I know there's a pit bull attack every once in a while and someone's dog gets cut up pretty good. But in 40 years, I have had one, count them, one pit bull come running out the house after my dog. She was off lead, because we were training, and she circled, and the folks came out, and by the time the dogs were close, I got her under control, and they got their dog under control and no one was injured.
> 
> The only other dog that ever came after me and mine, was a Yorkie mix. My dog was on lead, it wasn't, and believe me, it was my dog that could have inflicted injury if she wasn't under voice control as well as being on lead. The Yorkie didn't stand a prayer.
> 
> In all your estimation, that Yorkie-mix owner could have shot my dog dead. Because all you have to worry about is whether something is, in your opinion a threat to you or your dog. Well, trust me that if I shot his dog, I would have been in serious trouble, even though it was barking and growling and lunging and circling us. But if he shot my dog, no one would blink an eye (if it was alright to kill a dog that might be going to attack). Because everyone knows that GSDs are killers, and certainly a GSD can kill and 8-10 pound dog with no trouble. Yes, my dog was on lead. But if you had an 8-10 pound dog, and your game is to shoot a dog that might do it harm, well, you aren't going to wait and see if they are actually going to connect, or your dog will be dead. So fire away.
> 
> You can't have it both ways. How many GSDs would be shot if people run around protecting themselves against big bad doggies going after their doggies?
> 
> Most of us handle issues without shooting dogs. It just isn't necessary. If a dog had rabies... Well, there haven't been any canine rabies in this country in years, so you can't use that excuse.
> 
> I have no problem with people carrying. Not at all. I have a problem with men beating their chests and talking about how they will shoot any dog that comes near them. Why are guys such cowards? We, the weaker sex, smaller generally, and with less brut strength, manage to get through life without offing every dog that runs afoul? Women don't whip out handguns and shoot dogs. It is unheard of. And we don't just lay there and let them kill our dogs either. We use our brains. Maybe we stay away from problem areas. Maybe we carry an air horn, or mace. But we don't shoot dogs.
> 
> And we don't usually get on the internet and show how manly we are by saying that we will. It's disgraceful.
> 
> I was taught when I was young not to talk about guns, probably because people would come and try to steal them. People who have to talk about it, generally have little enough.


There are hundreds of forums devoted to guns so, to discuss it on the internet seems reasonable enough.

WTF are you talking about? No one here has said anything along the lines that to shoot a dog would be the first line of defense, that they are just waiting for the day they get to shoot a dog or somehow romanticizing it. That is all fabricated in your head.

So, it's not guns you have an issue with it's men, got it.

The Yorkie owner would not be within rights to shoot your dog as their was the one of leash causing the situation. But anyway, if you had a gun would you have shot the yorkie? No, and you know what? Neither would anyone else because of something called discretion. Just because you have the right to do something doesn't mean you will or that you have to. In that situation it would have been excessive. Now switch Yorkie and Presa Canario that is actually attacking (not just posturing) and what do you do?

That is all anyone is saying, if you have a firearm you have the ability to take it to that level should you *need* to.


----------



## selzer

There have been countless threads here about how people would shoot if... 

And it gets really, really old. 

BTW, acronyms that include swearing are against board rules. 

You're not paying attention. If the Yorkie was on lead, and the shepherd was on lead, but bouncing around and in the Yorkie's owner's perception, not under control, they would shoot the shepherd way before the dog ever connected with their dog, because a connection could be fatal. 

It is your Presa Canario/GSD scenario, but with the GSD being the bad guy. But the time a GSD is engaged with a Yorkie, the Yorkie is history. 

So by discussing carrying guns around to protect your dogs from dog attacks, you are actually giving tiny dog owners a license to kill GSDs, and other breeds they feel threatening. 

This isn't happening. Why? Because Yorkie owners generally pay attention to their surroundings and get their dogs out of dicey situations before they are torn to ribbons. Why can't we do that? Because our dogs are big bad GSDs, and we shouldn't have to move over for anyone? 

It is the attitude of threads like this one and specifically the consideration of carrying guns to protect dogs that gets me going. 

Whether I have a problem with guys or not, who knows. I do have a problem with wimpy guys who suggest carrying guns to protect their dogs from other dogs. Most gals don't do that. And if they do, they don't brag about it.


----------



## hotrod2448

selzer said:


> There have been countless threads here about how people would shoot if...
> 
> And it gets really, really old.
> 
> BTW, acronyms that include swearing are against board rules.
> 
> You're not paying attention. If the Yorkie was on lead, and the shepherd was on lead, but bouncing around and in the Yorkie's owner's perception, not under control, they would shoot the shepherd way before the dog ever connected with their dog, because a connection could be fatal.
> 
> It is your Presa Canario/GSD scenario, but with the GSD being the bad guy. But the time a GSD is engaged with a Yorkie, the Yorkie is history.
> 
> So by discussing carrying guns around to protect your dogs from dog attacks, you are actually giving tiny dog owners a license to kill GSDs, and other breeds they feel threatening.
> 
> This isn't happening. Why? Because Yorkie owners generally pay attention to their surroundings and get their dogs out of dicey situations before they are torn to ribbons. *Why can't we do that?* Because our dogs are big bad GSDs, and we shouldn't have to move over for anyone?
> 
> It is the attitude of threads like this one and specifically the consideration of carrying guns to protect dogs that gets me going.
> 
> Whether I have a problem with guys or not, who knows. I do have a problem with wimpy guys who suggest carrying guns to protect their dogs from other dogs. Most gals don't do that. And if they do, they don't brag about it.


Nobody is saying we can't and don't already do. You are the one fabricating this alternate reality where dogs are getting shot every time they bark at someone else's dog. The situation of people carrying while walking their dog already exists in reality and amazingly enough there hasn't been a rash of dog murders. 

How do you not understand that just talking about something doesn't make it happen. If it did we wouldn't be having this conversation because I would have won the lottery some years ago and I'd be on a private island somewhere sitting by the pool with a nice belgian quad.


----------



## selzer

hotrod2448 said:


> Nobody is saying we can't and don't already do. You are the one fabricating this alternate reality where dogs are getting shot every time they bark at someone else's dog. The situation of people carrying while walking their dog already exists in reality and amazingly enough there hasn't been a rash of dog murders.
> 
> How do you not understand that just talking about something doesn't make it happen. If it did we wouldn't be having this conversation because I would have won the lottery some years ago and I'd be on a private island somewhere sitting by the pool with a nice belgian quad.


 Actually, there have been a couple of incidents where people have shot other people's dogs in dog parks etc. Usually, it is unwarranted. Sometimes it is police, but not always. And talking about how we would do it, does make some idiots go out there and do it. It lessens people's inhibitions about doing it when they hear everyone spouting out about how they will.


----------



## Mister C

I carry the most powerful weapons known to man. Wits, brains and experience. That is all I need. 

And, yes, I have successfully dealt with dog attacks including a 110lb GSD mix and a 120lb Great Pyrenees that attacked my dog. My dog got bit in one attack but everyone survived. 

To those that carry guns I have only this to say. If you don't go target shooting at least once per week you are a liability to everyone and creature in range. 

Even with regular target practice, shooting in a stressful situation will greatly lower your accuracy. Don't believe me? See here, page 4. NYPD only manages a 15% mean accuracy. Those stray bullets maim and kill innocents. 

http://www.theppsc.org/Staff_Views/Aveni/OIS.pdf

Brandishing a gun is a very, very serious matter. Many people forget or minimize the dangers of guns in the US and are willing to use them with very little provocation.

Don't get me wrong. I am not anti-gun. I love shooting sporting clays and skeet. But I have a deep respect for guns that I find lacking in so many people these days.


----------

